# Show all content



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

What is this? I assume it violates my firewall and would let anything including malware to access my puter and its contents.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Was my question not clear? I want to know what the message appearing at the bottom of my screen invites me to show all content which would include unsecure content. Anyone have an idea how this would affect my computer?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's asking you if you wish to see both secure (https) and insecure (http) content. You are seeing only secure content when that message is displayed.

I think you only see that message in Internet Explorer, but less than 10% of us are using IE now. Most people aren't familiar with that message.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Assuming you are not at a questionable website, you can show all content. I always do and never once have had a problem.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

For its not really an issue of a website. Even good websites get bugs and don't always keep their security up to date. I'm guessing non secure material might be harmful, especially if I click on it.

I'm very surprised about the 10% figure. I did Chrome and had nothing but problems. One thing is some programs won't operate with out the assistance of something else.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

am1too said:


> For its not really an issue of a website. Even good websites get bugs and don't always keep their security up to date. I'm guessing non secure material might be harmful, especially if I click on it.
> 
> I'm very surprised about the 10% figure. I did Chrome and had nothing but problems. One thing is some programs won't operate with out the assistance of something else.


 ..............I'm using IE and I will not switch ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..............I'm using IE and I will not switch ! , fordy


Yeah you will. Microsoft will begin the IE phase out with the release of Windows 10. It won't be long before IE doesn't exist as a contemporary application.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Yeah you will. Microsoft will begin the IE phase out with the release of Windows 10. It won't be long before IE doesn't exist as a contemporary application.


So will they replace the browser with another program?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

am1too said:


> So will they replace the browser with another program?


Yes, that's Microsoft's intention. It's going to be called Spartan, and it's supposed to be a lighter version of a web browser. The word is that Windows 10 will still include IE but Spartan will be offered as an additional application. The long range plan is to discontinue IE altogether, if Spartan catches on.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Yes, that's Microsoft's intention. It's going to be called Spartan, and it's supposed to be a lighter version of a web browser. The word is that Windows 10 will still include IE but Spartan will be offered as an additional application. The long range plan is to discontinue IE altogether, if Spartan catches on.


That is what I figured. IE has to many programing issues to continue to fix. Thanks


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Yes, that's Microsoft's intention. It's going to be called Spartan, and it's supposed to be a lighter version of a web browser. The word is that Windows 10 will still include IE but Spartan will be offered as an additional application. The long range plan is to discontinue IE altogether, if Spartan catches on.


No, its NOT called Spartan - that's just the project name. The actual product name is Microsoft Edge

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/29/8511169/microsoft-edge-official-name-internet-explorer-upgrade


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> No, its NOT called Spartan - that's just the project name. The actual product name is Microsoft Edge
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/29/8511169/microsoft-edge-official-name-internet-explorer-upgrade


OK, it was Spartan two weeks ago. LOL


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like lots of stuff I will never use.


----------

